# OBS quit unexpectedly  - Mac - Tried Everything…Need help



## tichy3 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi,

I had OBS running on my el captain Mac, but ever since I tried setting up the NightDev follow alert plugin, OBS crashes before startup everytime. I have tried absolutely everything but nothing has worked so far. I can post logs if requested. If you know how to fix this, please help!

Thanks


----------



## kankrisfaygo (Apr 9, 2016)

This has happened to me too, I posted a thread but no one is replying ; - ;


----------



## philsymagoo (Oct 15, 2016)

Yeah, this sucks same here. 

I can't get OBS to come up at all. 

Every time I try to open it, same thing.


----------



## dceddia (Oct 16, 2016)

I had this problem too. OBS on Mac (Yosemite, 10.10.5). It worked fine for a while, then I quit and disconnected a couple devices, then OBS would not start anymore.

I was able to start it as root, from a terminal, and then afterward it started normally.

To do this:
- open Terminal.app (in /Applications/Utilities)
- run OBS by typing this command:
sudo /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/MacOS/OBS
- agree to the license, then quit OBS
- try opening it normally again

If this still fails, you can try deleting OBS's settings files -- this means you will LOSE ALL YOUR SETTINGS so only do this if you're ok with that.

To delete the settings:

- go to Finder, click the Go menu, then "Go to Folder"
- type in:   ~/Library/Application Support
- find the "obs-studio" folder and delete it
- try starting OBS
- you'll need to re-enter everything you had before -- streaming keys, input sources, etc.


----------



## Gea Mase (Jan 5, 2017)

dceddia said:


> I had this problem too. OBS on Mac (Yosemite, 10.10.5). It worked fine for a while, then I quit and disconnected a couple devices, then OBS would not start anymore.
> 
> I was able to start it as root, from a terminal, and then afterward it started normally.
> 
> ...



You...are...the...MAN!!! Thank you!!


----------



## Agent_RAF (Jun 21, 2017)

I ran into this problem when I first downloaded OBS, after a bunch of mumbo-jumbo related to administrator passwords.  When OBS quit unexpectedly, I looked up to this forum, and tried this advice:


dceddia said:


> I had this problem too. OBS on Mac (Yosemite, 10.10.5). It worked fine for a while, then I quit and disconnected a couple devices, then OBS would not start anymore.
> 
> I was able to start it as root, from a terminal, and then afterward it started normally.
> 
> ...




However, when I went to the Terminal app and entered the command, it asked for a password.  I tried entering mine, but it said that "I was not in the subdoers file."  When my administrator entered the password, it was listed as, "Incorrect."  I moved to the option to delete the OBS folder, but when I went to Application Support, there was no OBS folder, just the application and its installer!  Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Pocketlocker86 (Sep 22, 2018)

Same problems, apparently, no one cares.


----------



## itsmejohne (Oct 18, 2019)

dceddia said:


> I had this problem too. OBS on Mac (Yosemite, 10.10.5). It worked fine for a while, then I quit and disconnected a couple devices, then OBS would not start anymore.
> 
> I was able to start it as root, from a terminal, and then afterward it started normally.
> 
> ...




Hello, I've done the first part and it works, i just have to open obs from through the terminal every-time or else i get the error message again, is there any way to not have open from the terminal every-time and just be able to open from clicking on the app?  I did delete everything laid out in part 2 and reentered everything and i still need to open obs with the terminal unless i'm missing something.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Narcogen (Oct 18, 2019)

Are you also running Yosemite?


----------



## Want To Learn (Apr 29, 2020)

dceddia said:


> I had this problem too. OBS on Mac (Yosemite, 10.10.5). It worked fine for a while, then I quit and disconnected a couple devices, then OBS would not start anymore.
> 
> I was able to start it as root, from a terminal, and then afterward it started normally.
> 
> ...



Hi,
This was so helpful and I am so thankful that you helped me get OBS back and running, however, please warn people that you lose more than your setting, you lose all the work you have done until that point. Although I think the work can be pieced together when you go into the show recording folder. At this point I don't know how to back anything up, but will learn.


----------



## sirako (Apr 29, 2020)

hey, really easy quick fix, sometimes my obs just dissapear from the active apps running and I go to "activity monitor" and force quit OBS, that way I can open it again without restarting.


----------



## Want To Learn (Jun 20, 2020)

dceddia said:


> I had this problem too. OBS on Mac (Yosemite, 10.10.5). It worked fine for a while, then I quit and disconnected a couple devices, then OBS would not start anymore.
> 
> I was able to start it as root, from a terminal, and then afterward it started normally.
> 
> ...


Thank You!  I watched a youtube video and he failed to mention you will lose everything when you delete the settings and that what I did. I will keep your first fix close by for the future.


----------



## GwynnTastic (Jun 22, 2020)

dceddia said:


> I had this problem too. OBS on Mac (Yosemite, 10.10.5). It worked fine for a while, then I quit and disconnected a couple devices, then OBS would not start anymore.
> 
> I was able to start it as root, from a terminal, and then afterward it started normally.
> 
> ...


Thank you So much this worked for me. I am back uo and running


----------



## arlanOBS (Sep 5, 2020)

dceddia said:


> I had this problem too. OBS on Mac (Yosemite, 10.10.5). It worked fine for a while, then I quit and disconnected a couple devices, then OBS would not start anymore.
> 
> I was able to start it as root, from a terminal, and then afterward it started normally.
> 
> ...



TY


----------



## JDahl (Jan 14, 2021)

tichy3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had OBS running on my el captain Mac, but ever since I tried setting up the NightDev follow alert plugin, OBS crashes before startup everytime. I have tried absolutely everything but nothing has worked so far. I can post logs if requested. If you know how to fix this, please help!
> 
> Thanks


I had the same problem, I deleted VLC player from my applications, and now it opens fine. Hope that helps.


----------

